# Greetings: New PM 1236 on the way.  PM 25MV arriving in February  Questions



## Drgas (Dec 5, 2014)

I am tired of comparison shopping, tire kicking, auction websites etc.  
I ordered 2 new machines from Matt.  These are my first true machine tools.

I want to make a H shaped base with machine leveling feet for the  PM stands to sit on.
I have searched the forums and have looked at a couple of other bases here so far.
These one looks about what I have in mind.  
We have a decent concrete floor in the shop but not perfect by any means.
I'm 5'10" and I have some lovely 3" square tubing that I propose to use but I don't want the lathe to be too high.

What type of leveling "foot" should I get?  I'm thinking

My forearm is when held level is 46" from the floor.
Does anyone know the centerline height of the lathe when on the factory stands?


Thanks,

Doc


----------



## coolidge (Dec 5, 2014)

Your proposal will raise the stand up an additional 3 inches...I found my factory 12x36 stand for the G4003G already too high, the leveling feet made it even higher. My brother (a 20+ year machinist) jokes my stand is so high it looks like it has a lift kit installed. I already can't look down from the top to see what's going on I find myself having to try to view from the left, right, end e.g. around the cross slide and QCTP which is quite annoying. Also as to the height of controls, you don't want to be stooping over to reach them but you don't want to be raising your forearms to reach them either, the right height would be something closer to arms dangling comfortably to reach the carriage hand wheel. My factory stand is also too shallow imo.

Therefore I'm building a complete replacement stand that's at the proper height, and has more depth. I'm also using Footmaster casters which have integrated casters and leveling pads in a single unit. The model with the built in ratchet for raising/lowering. This way if I need to move the lathe at some point its pretty easy. I think we determined when the smoke clears the lathe will be lowered 4-6 inches from its current height.

That's my 2 cents worth.


----------



## darkzero (Dec 5, 2014)

That looks like GaryK's riser & plans. I believe I said it in his thread too. Keep in mind if you tie the 2 bases together too rigid, it may not be able to flex enough to properly level the lathe. I know one person who only used one cross section with square tube & it was still too stiff. YMMV depending on your design.

I'm just about your height & I did not need a riser (same lathe). Elbow height to spindle centerline is a good recommended height for the lathe. Some people do like it higher, I don't.

BTW, congrats on the new purchases.


----------



## GA Gyro (Dec 5, 2014)

Congrats on purchasing a set of PM machine tools... 
IMO Matt has a good product and excellent support.

If you have the option.... I would figure a way to go see one of the machines.  I was fortunate to do so... learned a lot on a day trip to visit a couple of PM machine owners.  

I like the idea of an arrangement where one can move the machine if they need to... yet can set it on solid leveling feet the rest of the time.


----------



## coolidge (Dec 5, 2014)

Not to be a Footmaster Caster fan boy but...the down side is they are pricey. I guess then separate casters and leveling pads are not that cheap. They also make these with a 4 bolt plate mount.


----------



## Chip (Dec 5, 2014)

My one concern with the footmaster caster is how rigidly the feet can hold in the stationary position when they are supported under a thrust bearing? Seems there would always be some inherent free play.

Perhaps it would be too minimal to matter?


----------



## brav65 (Dec 5, 2014)

coolidge said:


> Not to be a Footmaster Caster fan boy but...the down side is they are pricey. I guess then separate casters and leveling pads are not that cheap. They also make these with a 4 bolt plate mount.
> 
> View attachment 89109
> 
> ...



I just put these on my mill and they work great.  They are easy to adjust and are very stable for my needs.  I have them mounted to a Pm25MV.


----------



## mksj (Dec 6, 2014)

Probably a controversial issue, but I use  industrial equipment dampening feet with an adjustable screw on my lathe. They are designed as a metal cup within a cup with a specific dampening material in between. This provides limits in both vertical and horizontal deflection, and dampens specific resonances. They can be bolted to the floor if desired, and have a low stack height. Bolting a lathe directly to the floor can cause issues with bed twist if not perfect and does not allow for any movement, there will be some changes with temperature and possible base/floor movement. Solid mounting can prevent dampening of some vibrations, so it can deter finish, especially for materials that are not perfectly balanced. Of course there are a lot of variable as to different machines and sizes/designs. These are not the mounts I use, but an explanation for the use of flexible lathe mounts http://dynemech.blogspot.com/2013/12/dynemech-lathe-leveling-jacks-and.html.


----------



## coolidge (Dec 6, 2014)

Chip said:


> My one concern with the footmaster caster is how rigidly the feet can hold in the stationary position when they are supported under a thrust bearing? Seems there would always be some inherent free play.
> 
> Perhaps it would be too minimal to matter?



The bearings appear to be preloaded with no apparent play. The ball bearings are about .200 inch in diameter and each caster is rated for 1,100 pounds. Its not easy to tell from a picture but these casters are large, the size of a softball. That hex nut on top is 2.5 inches.


----------



## Drgas (Dec 8, 2014)

The footmasters look great.  I've decided to wait till I have the lathe uncrated to decide on any changes from factory setup but I am leaning towards the Footmaster style leveling foot.  
What a great forum.  Thanks for the helpful replies.

Doc


----------

